# Ran a HIGHER than TRT dose. How do these numbers look?



## Swolabetic (Jan 29, 2020)

Ok, so, first off I FEEL amazing. As in, these numbers are basically exactly where I would like them. BUT, on the Dosage I was on, do you think my TOTAL should be higher? I know everyone is a bit different.

Test E 400mg pinned 2x weekly.
EQ 600mg pinned 2x weekly.

Total=1501
SHBG=8

Free=603
Bioavailable =1138
Estridal = 24


Thanks fellas!


----------



## Swolabetic (Jan 29, 2020)

Forgot to mention LABS were drawn 4 DAYS POST INJECTION.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 30, 2020)

100-125mg per week (split MON/THUR) puts me right around 800ng/dl


----------



## bbuck (Feb 1, 2020)

1000mg a week is a fair sized cycle. And passed TRT many milligrams ago.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 1, 2020)

bbuck said:


> 1000mg a week is a fair sized cycle. And passed TRT many milligrams ago.



No doubt about it, that's a full blown cycle. 5-10X the amount of effective TRT ranges.


----------



## Thermo (Feb 4, 2020)

I wasn't gonna say anything, thanks ASHOP. But hey, great #s.  ---  I recently ran my bloods on what I feel is some true TRT, I'll post on another Thread.  Products used by 2 great Sponsors right here.


----------



## bigstick (Feb 12, 2020)

Swolabetic said:


> Ok, so, first off I FEEL amazing. As in, these numbers are basically exactly where I would like them. BUT, on the Dosage I was on, do you think my TOTAL should be higher? I know everyone is a bit different.
> 
> Test E 400mg pinned 2x weekly.
> EQ 600mg pinned 2x weekly.
> ...



Im no doc but something seems off here. is it 400mg 2x/wk? or 200mg 2x/wk? your free and bio is off the charts. I do 100mg 2x/wk pulled 4days later 
total 1107
free 227
bio 532
shbg 29


----------



## Swolabetic (Feb 14, 2020)

200mg pinned 2x weekly. And no, this was a cycle. I've just had conflicting opinion on what my total should look like on 400mg Test weekly. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

I come back at around that same dose off 250mg total a week. But everybody’s body is different of course. Throw some proviron or masteron in there and watch those numbers change favorably.


----------



## Willber (Jun 3, 2020)

My official TRT weekly does is 200. When I add to it I only add 300mgs more. I’ve always had great results running less than more. 500 test a week worked great


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Jun 3, 2020)

My "real" TRT dose is Androgel topical. 50 Mg 3x week. I believe one only absorbs a portion of the dose. My total T measured 710 and I'm 76 yo.


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 5, 2020)

i used to run low dose T say around 100/wk plus 200/wk Primo. felt like a solid 500/wk T dose. def far better than the 100T or the 200 Primo would have ever been alone. there are many examples of this type of TRT cycle out there. i can say from experience it did work. 

VP


----------



## j4ever (Jul 14, 2020)

old thread but what the heck, to give you a reference i was pinning 80mg twice a week and my total was 1215


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Total test should be much higher on 400mgs


----------

